# Two Female GSD



## Baproto

Hello, :help:

I am wondering if it is possible to have two female GSD in the same household. We are looking at adopting another female GS from a local rescue. The rescue advised me that two females in one household may cause problems. My 1.5 year old petite female is very friendly towards people and other animals. She gets along great with a 3 year old female Golden Doodle. The 3 year old, TALL, female adoptee with EPI is friendly, gentle and laid back. 

Does size matter?
Gender?

We also have a 6 year old Golden. We have had two males and one female living in our household with no problems. Our larger male showed our Golden and our 1.5 year old GSD he was alpha and they respected that. 

Just wondering if anyone else had an issue with two females GSD in one household? 

Thank you.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I've had 2 and 3 females in my house BUT they were all spayed and non were super dominant. Pretty laid back females. So if that is the case of these 2 females you are talking about, yeah, you make it work. It is always better having 2 males than 2 females.


----------



## LaRen616

Baproto said:


> Hello, :help:
> 
> *I am wondering if it is possible to have two female GSD in the same household.* We are looking at adopting another female GS from a local rescue. The rescue advised me that two females in one household may cause problems. My 1.5 year old petite female is very friendly towards people and other animals. She gets along great with a 3 year old female Golden Doodle. The 3 year old, TALL, female adoptee with EPI is friendly, gentle and laid back.
> 
> Does size matter?
> *Gender?*
> 
> We also have a 6 year old Golden. We have had two males and one female living in our household with no problems. Our larger male showed our Golden and our 1.5 year old GSD he was alpha and they respected that.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else had an issue with two females GSD in one household?
> 
> Thank you.


I do not own female GSD's but I have heard that it can be difficult to have same sex dogs in the same house but it is even more difficult to have 2 females.

Here is a thread that might be able to help you more
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/140404-2-bitches-together-both-puppies.html

They say it is best to have a female/male combo


----------



## JKlatsky

It's true that 2 females in Shepherds are generally considered to more problematic than 2 males. Male and female pairings are considered to be the safest. 

The saying goes that males fight for breeding rights...females fight for breathing rights. Meaning that a fight between 2 females is often more serious and nasty than a fight between 2 males- which tend to be more sound than fury. 

That said, with both females spayed and not dominant it's possible you might not have trouble. However I would never leave them together unsupervised.


----------



## ken k

I have 2 rescue females, both very dominant, youngest challenged the oldest, they went to the ER vet and I went to the ER hospital, almost lost a finger


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I currently have 2 females and at one time had 3. I had no issues, however, they were never left unsupervised and they were not high drive or dominant. It really depends on the individual dogs. One thing you do not want is two dominant females trying to be the alpha.


----------



## AiraEtaOona

I currently have three female GSD, they are a handful but generally pretty happy and get along well, I would say it is all about the introduction.
My eldest dog shunned the second one I got for a little while, but lots of play time and making sure they each got one on one time with me alone helped. Four years later three dogs full each one of them happy.


----------



## JazzNScout

I had two females living together just fine. They had been separated a few years (my ex kept the puppy; I took the older one; then a few years later I went back and got the now-grown puppy) and didn't seem to remember one another, and there were some issues at first. From the way some people talked, good grief, I should have had prison guards with mace and nightsticks here in the house. "Keep them separated at all costs." LOL -- I'd put up baby gates and they'd go over them to spend time together. 

Pfffssst...The girls had a few tiffs and they figured it all out themselves and everyone was happy from there on out.


----------



## kiya

This is the 2nd time I have 2 females, first it was Chazzy about 7 yrs old & Kiya was 14 weeks, no problem, they lived together for almost 2 years before Chazzy was pts. Present day is Kiya 6yrs and Lakota 7 months (we got Lakota at 8 wks), since Lakota is a baby theres no problems right now. Lakota loves Kiya, they play but I have seen some dominant tendancies in Lakota so we will see.


----------



## Catu

Diabla gets along with other females, even in her house, as long as they accept her Highness as the only queen out there, but after seeing her fight two timeswith the female of my ex-roommate I know she is perfectly capable of killing her opponent. 

My next dog will be a male, otherwise I should get only a shy, submissive, laid-back female and... no fun there.


----------



## JudynRich

This must be two female post day! I have always had two females for as long as I have owned dogs...I never experienced any problems. I always spayed my girls too. The worst headache I have had w/ my two GSDs recently was keeping them both on low activity after their spays in June...the only time they were separated for long periods. Dogs respect the pecking order. Ensure it (the pecking order).


----------



## Keka

My daughter got a GSD female puppy and a year later brought in an older female GSD. The older one was very dominant. A year later the younger one got in a fight with the older who went to the ER with a torn eyelid. My daughter didn't want any more $450 vet bills so we got 2 year old Keka. Keka has the temperament of a big baby (you could put a baby's hand in her mouth, take food from her dish while she's eating, etc.) so it was probably the mix of two females.


----------



## shepherdlady

I also have 2 females. Both are spayed. One is 3 years the other 2 years old. Both rescues. We introduced them very slowly to each other when the first met. Have had no problems whatsoever.
They established their own pecking order really quick and now don't want to be without the other.


----------



## lhczth

For years I had more than one female living together in peace. Now I have one female that can't be with any others except her mother. Often it works out fine. When it doesn't they will need to be separated for life.


----------



## rntweety

Help, I have a female 4 year old golden/shepherd mix and we lost her sister a pure bred golden in April. They got along well in the 5 years they were together the aggression was minimal. A few days ago we rescued a pure bred 4 year old female shepherd and the fighting is out of control. I know it has only been a few days but what can we do to nip this in the butt asap.


----------



## Nigel

rntweety said:


> Help, I have a female 4 year old golden/shepherd mix and we lost her sister a pure bred golden in April. They got along well in the 5 years they were together the aggression was minimal. A few days ago we rescued a pure bred 4 year old female shepherd and the fighting is out of control. I know it has only been a few days but what can we do to nip this in the butt asap.


Your post should be its own thread, you'll probably get a better response that way. I'm not sure if you can train this situation away. Some females do well together some dont, but its best to do proper introductions on neutral ground first to see if it may work out or not.


----------



## rntweety

Nigel said:


> Your post should be its own thread, you'll probably get a better response that way. I'm not sure if you can train this situation away. Some females do well together some dont, but its best to do proper introductions on neutral ground first to see if it may work out or not.


Thanks for responding, still trying to figure out the site.


----------



## Nigel

rntweety said:


> Thanks for responding, still trying to figure out the site.


No problem, this thread you posted in is in the "training and behavior" section. You can click on that and choose the subsection "general behavior" then near the top left side of the page just above the brown bar there is a "new thread" button. Good luck hope this helps.


----------



## Amyc

Our daughter rescued two female sister GSD mixes @ 10 wks old. At the time, she was not aware of the female/female issues that can occur. She will be spaying them. They are now 13 wks old. My husband and I are available and assist her in raising/training them. We are around to have regular daily contact with them. They are in basic obedience training now and we work with them several times a day. We hope to succeed in keeping the girls together, but are very aware of what could happen. When they do romp, it is 50/50 as to who will dominate. What tips or guidance can anyone provide who has had success in this situation? Thanks for any additional insight...


----------



## pets4life

better to get a male


----------



## pets4life

Catu said:


> Diabla gets along with other females, even in her house, as long as they accept her Highness as the only queen out there, but after seeing her fight two timeswith the female of my ex-roommate I know she is perfectly capable of killing her opponent.
> 
> My next dog will be a male, otherwise I should get only a shy, submissive, laid-back female and... no fun there.



lol you have seen that also? A lot of female gsds are like that i find. They think they are queens of dogs or something and must be respected.


SOme females act shy and submissive at first but slowly they get sick of submitting and they want to be the queen also.

Males seem a lot more easy. They will accept defeat or a dog stronger than them. A lot of females ive seen rather die than accept it. Sometimes 2 females are friends for years then one day, one has a bad day the other gives it a dirty look and teeth and claws come out.


----------

